# Question about Starting a HomeLite Chainsaw...



## ckoeber (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello,

I am trying to start a brand new Homelite Chainsaw. I followed the directions which are: 



> 1. Mix the gasoline and the 2-cycle lubricant in a clear container in a 50:1 ratio. For example, mix 2.6 oz. of lubricant into every gallon of gasoline.
> 
> 2. Open the gas tank on the side of the chainsaw by unscrewing the gas cap. Place a funnel into the gas tank, and fill the tank up with the gasoline/lubricant mixture. Replace the gas cap.
> 
> ...


The problem is after getting to step five I can never pull the starter cord cleanly: it will give way a little and then stop after a few inches of give. So I can never get a "clean yank" of the cord.

Is this normal? What can I do to get the chainsaw to start?

Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need to pull harder and faster---I never could start the things on the ground---to rough on my back.

I hold the saw in my left hand grip the cord in the right--Pull the cord while pushing the saw down with my left hand---works for me--Mike---


----------



## ckoeber (Jun 30, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> You need to pull harder and faster---I never could start the things on the ground---to rough on my back.
> 
> I hold the saw in my left hand grip the cord in the right--Pull the cord while pushing the saw down with my left hand---works for me--Mike---


 
OK, I'll give that a try.


----------



## ckoeber (Jun 30, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> You need to pull harder and faster---I never could start the things on the ground---to rough on my back.
> 
> I hold the saw in my left hand grip the cord in the right--Pull the cord while pushing the saw down with my left hand---works for me--Mike---


After a few tries with your technique the darn thing finally started!

I wonder why they make it so hard to start!?? :furious: 

Oh well, the large tree branch is almost fully cut.

Thanks again.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Glad it worked----Good cutting! Keep the bar well oiled.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One trick I use sometimes is place a short stick, like a tomato stake cut off in the handle hole and stand on that, instead of trying to stick your foot in there.
There a high compression engine that's why there hard to pull.


----------

